# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  مالصحيح في هذه الثلاث: حيَّا الله فلان أو: حيَّ الله فلان أو: حيَّى الله فلان؟

## أم تميم

السلامُ عليكم .. 

مالصحيح في هذه الثلاث بُوركتم ؟!

حيَّا الله فلان ..
حيَّ الله فلان ..
حيَّى الله فلان ..

مع التعليل فضلًا ..

----------


## ياسين المالكي

لعل العبارة الأخيرة هي الصحيحة, وذلك لأن الثانية (حيّ الله فلان) مستبعدة لأن حيّ اسم فعل أمر بمعنى أقبلوا وهو غير مقصود هنا.
 والفعل (حيّى) يكتب بألف مقصورة لأن أصل الألف ياء وقد ظهرت في مضارعه ( يحيّي ) وما كان كذلك يكتب بألف مقصورة.
وقد استبعدت العبارة الأولى لأنه يستلزم أن يكون مضارع الفعل ( حيّا ) بالواو .
والله أعلم.

----------


## أم تميم

لكننا لم نعهدها تُكتبُ إلا على هذا النحو ( حيَّا ) ، ولم يسبق أن رأيناها كُتِبَت حيَّى ..
عمومًا .. هذا لايعدو كَونهُ استغرابًا ، ولعلكم وافقتم الصواب .. 
شكرَ الله لكم ..

----------


## ياسين المالكي

عندك حق أختاه فقد رجعت إلى الموجز للأفغاني فوجدت مايلي:

"والعرف الشائع منذ القديم استثناء ما ينتهي بياء قبل  هذه الألف وكتابتها ألفاً طويلة حتى لا تجتمع ياءان في الرسم مثل: استحيا، أحيا،  تزيّا. في الأفعال ومثل: الدنيا، الزوايا، الوصايا. في الأسماء."

----------


## أم تميم

جزاكم الله خيرًا ..

----------


## أم تميم

جاء في لسانِ العرب .. 

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فجائز أَن يُسَمَّى المُلك في الدنيا تحيةً كما قال الفراء وأبَو عمرو لأَن  المَلِكَ يُحَيَّا بتَحِيَّةِ المُلْكِ المعروفة للملوك التي يباينون فيها غيرهم ..

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   وسئل أَبو عثمان المازني عن حَيَّاك الله فقال  عَمَّرك الله وفي الحديث أَن الملائكة قالت لآدم عليه السلام حَيَّاك الله وبَيَّاك  معنى حَيَّاك اللهُ أَبقاك من الحياة وقيل هو من استقبال المُحَيّا وهو الوَجْه  وقيل ملَّكك وفَرَّحك وقيل سلَّم عَليك وهو من التَّحِيَّة السلام والرجل مُحَيِّيٌ  والمرأَة مُحَيِّيَة وكل اسم اجتمع فيه ثلاث ياءَات فيُنْظَر فإن كان غير مبنيٍّ  على فِعْلٍ حذفت منه اللام نحو عُطَيٍّ في تصغير عَطاءٍ وفي تصغير أَحْوَى أَحَيٍّ  وإن كان مبنيّاً على فِعْلٍ ثبتت نحو مُحَيِّي من حَيَّا يُحَيِّي وحَيَّا  الخَمْسين دنا منها عن ابن الأَعرابي و المُحَيّا جماعة الوَجْهِ وقيل حُرُّهُ وهو  من الفرَس حيث انفرَقَ تحتَ الناصِية في أَعلى الجَبْهةِ وهناك دائرةُ المُحَيَّا  والحياءُ التوبَة والحِشْمَة وقد حَيِيَ منه حَياءً واستَحْيا واسْتَحَى حذفوا  الياء الأَخيرة كراهية التقاء الياءَينِ والأَخيرتان تَتَعَدَّيانِ بحرف وبغير حرف  يقولون استَحْيا منك واستَحْياكَ واسْتَحَى منك واستحاك .

 _(211/14)_

----------


## أبو بكر العروي

بارك الله فيكم.
وكتبوا كذلك "يحيا حياةًَ" بالألف و حذفوها في "يحي" الاسم خشية الاشتباه، وكذلك صنعوا في "يدعو" فعل مضارع "دعا" و "يدعوا " فعل الجمع المنصوب.

ومن ألطف ما شاهدته التفرقة بالنطق فقط في بعض لهجات الغرب الجزائري. ذلك بأن اللهجات تعتمد المشافهة في الغالب وقليلاً ما تُكتب مقارنة باللغة الفصحى.
يقول هؤلاء للحليب إذا خثُر: رابْ فهو رايَب ، ويقولون للجدار إذا سقط: رابْ فهو رايَب. الأولى من الروب والثانية من الريب.
لكن كي يفرّقوا بين المعنيين لجؤوا إلى المباينة بينهما في النطق فلا ينطقون الفعل الأول واسم الفاعل منه إلاّ بتفخيم الراء و أما الثاني فبترقيقها لاغير. 
والله تعالى أعلم

----------


## أم تميم

شكر الله لكم طيبَ الفائدة ..

----------


## بركتنا

هل هذا معناه أن (حيا) تدخل في إطار الاستثناءات
أنا لا أزال في بوتقة التعليل الأول للأستاذ ياسين

----------


## رشيد عبسي

الثلاث خطأ ...
و لعل الصحيح : حيَّ الله فلاناً...أي الثاني مع زيادة الألف في الأخير

----------

